# Doelings vs Bucklings



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have no idea if this is right or not, but it seems that there is a
pattern to my buckling and doeling ratio per kidding. Does that fill
up a day or two before freshening always have the doelings and the
ones that fill during or after kidding always have the bucklings. Does
anyone know or have an opinion on this? Thanks!

Quality Caprine Dairy Goats
Shelly Lienemann
Lyman, Nebraska
(308) 247-2620
[email protected]
http://www.qualitycaprine.netfirms.com


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Never noticed the udder filling differently but I can always count on my girls alternating each freshening! Previous kiddings have always been sired by Hank and each of my 3 does would alternate, first it was boys, then girls then boys and so on, this time it was Hank and Chief and so far I've gotten 2 does from Hank and 3 bucks from Chief! 2 does to go though sired by each. We'll see if it holds to the alternating though 1 is a FF.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Nope, never had one wait till after kidding to fill so I can't offer any comparison there. I've had some really buck kiddings and here lately some doe kiddings.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I wonder if its got something to do with the weather?

Last year, my does were all bred in the winter and kidded in the summer with LOTS of does. This year, they were bred in Summer and birthing now and so far Ive had 3 bucks and a doe. :shrug:


----------

